# تصميم القواعد المسلحة



## hady2 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال لأخواني المصممين الانشائيين
عند تصميم القواعد المسلحة في حالة وجود لبشة عادية
تكون الاجهادات على التربة غالبا امنة في كل النقاط
كيف أحدد أبعاد القاعدة المسلحة
أرجو الرد حيث أنني غير متخصص بالتصميم الانشائي


----------



## memoshaf3y (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*أستاذى تصميم القواعد المسلحة يعتمد بشكل أساسى على القوة المؤثرة على الاعمدة فكل عمود له قاعدة مسلحة واذا تداخلت قاعده مسلحة مع اخرى يتم عمل قاعدة مشتركة واذا تداخلت القواعد المسلحة بنسبة 70 % من المبنى يتم عمل لبشة مسلحة 
يتم عمل تحت كل قاعدة مسلحة فرشى نظافة خرسانة عادية 10 سم واذا تداخلت القواعد العادية مع بعضها بنسبة 70 % من الارض يتم عمل لبشة عادية *

هذا شيت اكسل لمعرفة ابعاد القاعدة وكمية الحديد بها 
spread )) http://ifile.it/ya3dpmt

(( strap )) http://ifile.it/8ciln1q

(( combined )) http://ifile.it/nuqjx0f

أرجو ان اكون وفقت فى توضبحى 
تحياتى


----------



## hady2 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

memoshaf3y قال:


> *أستاذى تصميم القواعد المسلحة يعتمد بشكل أساسى على القوة المؤثرة على الاعمدة فكل عمود له قاعدة مسلحة واذا تداخلت قاعده مسلحة مع اخرى يتم عمل قاعدة مشتركة واذا تداخلت القواعد المسلحة بنسبة 70 % من المبنى يتم عمل لبشة مسلحة
> يتم عمل تحت كل قاعدة مسلحة فرشى نظافة خرسانة عادية 10 سم واذا تداخلت القواعد العادية مع بعضها بنسبة 70 % من الارض يتم عمل لبشة عادية *
> 
> هذا شيت اكسل لمعرفة ابعاد القاعدة وكمية الحديد بها
> ...



شكرا جدا للمشاركة الرائعة


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

memoshaf3y قال:


> *أستاذى تصميم القواعد المسلحة يعتمد بشكل أساسى على القوة المؤثرة على الاعمدة فكل عمود له قاعدة مسلحة واذا تداخلت قاعده مسلحة مع اخرى يتم عمل قاعدة مشتركة واذا تداخلت القواعد المسلحة بنسبة 70 % من المبنى يتم عمل لبشة مسلحة
> يتم عمل تحت كل قاعدة مسلحة فرشى نظافة خرسانة عادية 10 سم واذا تداخلت القواعد العادية مع بعضها بنسبة 70 % من الارض يتم عمل لبشة عادية *
> 
> هذا شيت اكسل لمعرفة ابعاد القاعدة وكمية الحديد بها
> ...



الخرسانة العادية ليست فرشة نظافة فقط ولكن يمكن استخدامها لتقليل الاجهاد الواصل الى التربة وذلك بجعل سمكها لا يقل عن 25 سم ويستفاد منه بتقليل ابعاد القاعدة المسلحة
وفى توقيعى تجد رابط لبرنامج للقواعد يمكنك ان تدخل العادية فى الحسابات او تعتبرها نظافة كما ذكر الاخ الفاضل فى مشاركته


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (3 ديسمبر 2011)

تحياتي
مجهود كبير لتصميم القواعد مشكورا عليه 
ولكن ليتك عرفت الرموز التي استعملتها ولو باسكتش صغير وذلك لافادة الجميع


----------



## hady2 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

كل المشاركات جميلة
اكن كل المطلوب فقط قانون التصميم المستخدم
و دلالات رموزه
أرجو الافادة


----------



## hady2 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

أتمنى ذكر طريقة الحصول على أبعاد القواعد المسلحة
عندما ترتكز على لبشة عادية سميكة نسبيا
30 سم
و شكرا


----------



## اقليدس العرب (15 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم........في تصميم القواعد الخرسانيه اول شيء يجب معرفه الحمل المسلط على القاعده وقابليه تحمل التربه من نتائج فحوصات التربه...........ونحصل على مساحه القاعده من حاصل قسمه الحمل المسلط على قابليه تحمل التربه مثلا الحمل المنتقل من العمود 50طن وقابليه التربه 10طن للمتر المربع الواحد فتكون مساحه القاعده 5م2 ولاعلاقه للموضوع بسمك القاعده كما نلاحظ.........


----------



## elmasry25112011 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## hady2 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم........في تصميم القواعد الخرسانيه اول شيء يجب معرفه الحمل المسلط على القاعده وقابليه تحمل التربه من نتائج فحوصات التربه...........ونحصل على مساحه القاعده من حاصل قسمه الحمل المسلط على قابليه تحمل التربه مثلا الحمل المنتقل من العمود 50طن وقابليه التربه 10طن للمتر المربع الواحد فتكون مساحه القاعده 5م2 ولاعلاقه للموضوع بسمك القاعده كما نلاحظ.........



كلام رائع
لكن مع وجود لبشة سيؤثر حمل أقل من المسموح تتحمله التربة
اذا لماذا أضع قواعد مسلحة أساسا
و لماذا لا أضع قواعد طولها و عرضها 1 متر مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/عبدالله السيد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم........في تصميم القواعد الخرسانيه اول شيء يجب معرفه الحمل المسلط على القاعده وقابليه تحمل التربه من نتائج فحوصات التربه...........ونحصل على مساحه القاعده من حاصل قسمه الحمل المسلط على قابليه تحمل التربه مثلا الحمل المنتقل من العمود 50طن وقابليه التربه 10طن للمتر المربع الواحد فتكون مساحه القاعده 5م2 ولاعلاقه للموضوع بسمك القاعده كما نلاحظ.........





لابد من التأكد من السمك الامن ضد Punching Shear 
والمقارنه مع أقل سمك للقاعده طبقا للكود المستخدم


----------



## م/عبدالله السيد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم........في تصميم القواعد الخرسانيه اول شيء يجب معرفه الحمل المسلط على القاعده وقابليه تحمل التربه من نتائج فحوصات التربه...........ونحصل على مساحه القاعده من حاصل قسمه الحمل المسلط على قابليه تحمل التربه مثلا الحمل المنتقل من العمود 50طن وقابليه التربه 10طن للمتر المربع الواحد فتكون مساحه القاعده 5م2 ولاعلاقه للموضوع بسمك القاعده كما نلاحظ.........




لابد من التأكد من السمك الامن ضد Punching Shear 
ومقارنته بالسمك الادنى للقواعد حسب الكود المستخدم


----------



## hady2 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

يا جماعة السؤال بوضوح
لو عامل لبشة عادية
و لقيت الأحمال على التربة امنة تماما
أختار أبعاد القواعد المسلحة على أساس ايه
طالما الاجهادات على التربة امنة


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 ديسمبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## عمررر (29 ديسمبر 2011)

Area req= Total load/net bearing capacity


----------



## هيثم محمد على (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## hady2 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

كيف أحسب عمق القاعدة ؟
d يعني ؟


----------



## كركشنى (12 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم اريد من الساده المهندسين ان يفدونى بهذا الموضوع عندى قطعة ارض زراعية مساحتها 137.5 متر مربع ( 12.00 طول* 11.45 عرض) وبعد الردود الشارع 3 متر بقى صافى 103.05 متر مربع ( 11.45 طول * 9 عرض ) وهذا الارض المقام عليها العقار محاط من جوانبها الثلاثة بجيران ووجهة العقار هى الطول 11.45 والعرض 9 ده فى الدور الارضى وهو حاليا العقار مبنى دور ارضى ولكن المفروض ان العقار هيطلع على دور ارضى و6 ادوار والاساسات اللى عملتها هى اولا صبيت لبشة عادية سمك 30سم ثم بعد ذالك عملت قواعد مسلحة منفصلة 1.5سم طول * 1.5 سم عرض * 80. سم ارتفاع وعملت السملات من فوق القواعد المسلحة عرض 30.سم وارتفاع 80. سم والاعمدة بقى 4 اعمدة فى نصف البيت 30. سم * 60. سم وباقى الاعمدة 30. سم * 50. سم والسقف بلاطة سمكها 15. سم والكمرات 60. بالبلاطة هذا الذى نفذته ويشترط انى اطلع المبنى على ستة ادوار بخلاف الدور الارضى ..................السؤال المطروح الان هل ابعاد القواعد المسلحة متوافية او كويسة يعنى انى اطلع ستة ادوار بخلاف الدور الارضى واكون فى الامان ولا لا وهل لو طلعت الست ادوار والارضى هل فى خطر ولا لا وهل لو خطر هل ممكن يكون فى علاج لهذا الموضوع يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت حد يرد عليا فى هذا الموضوع ويفهمنى بالنسبة للاساسات صح ولا لا ؟؟؟
*


----------



## الغريب2007 (13 فبراير 2012)

الاخ اقليدس العرب

كلامك صحيح فى الجزئية الاولى منة 
 اذا كان الحمل راسى فقط فان مسطح القاعدة = الحمل الراسى مقسوما على قوة تحمل التربة 


50/10=5 م^2


لكن لابد من سمك للقاعدة لانها تعمل ك كابولى مقلوب 
لابد من حساب العزم على مسافة من وجة العامود ( الركيزة )
زمنة نحسب سمك الاقاعدة
 هناك سمك مطلوب لمقاومة الاختراق ( حديد تسليح العامود داخل القاعدة )
هناك سمك مطلوب لماومة قوى القص
هناك سمك مطلوب لمقومة قوى التماسك
..........................


بعد كل مراجعة كل القيم ناخذ اكبر سمك للقاعدة


تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## الغريب2007 (13 فبراير 2012)

معذرة على الاخطاء الاملائية 
الاخ اقليدس العرب

كلامك صحيح فى الجزئية الاولى منة 
اذا كان الحمل راسى فقط فان مسطح القاعدة = الحمل الراسى مقسوما على قوة تحمل التربة 


50/10=5 م^2


لكن
1- لابد من سمك للقاعدة لانها تعمل ك كابولى مقلوب 
لابد من حساب العزوم على مسافة من وجة العامود ( الركيزة )
ومنة نحسب سمك الاقاعدة
2- هناك سمك مطلوب لمقاومة الاختراق ( حديد تسليح العامود داخل القاعدة )
3- هناك سمك مطلوب لمقاومة قوى القص
3- هناك سمك مطلوب لمقاومة قوى التماسك
الخ ..........................


بعد مراجعة كل القيم ناخذ اكبر سمك للقاعدة


تقبلوا تحياتى[/center]​


----------



## hady2 (14 فبراير 2012)

كركشنى قال:


> *السلام عليكم اريد من الساده المهندسين ان يفدونى بهذا الموضوع عندى قطعة ارض زراعية مساحتها 137.5 متر مربع ( 12.00 طول* 11.45 عرض) وبعد الردود الشارع 3 متر بقى صافى 103.05 متر مربع ( 11.45 طول * 9 عرض ) وهذا الارض المقام عليها العقار محاط من جوانبها الثلاثة بجيران ووجهة العقار هى الطول 11.45 والعرض 9 ده فى الدور الارضى وهو حاليا العقار مبنى دور ارضى ولكن المفروض ان العقار هيطلع على دور ارضى و6 ادوار والاساسات اللى عملتها هى اولا صبيت لبشة عادية سمك 30سم ثم بعد ذالك عملت قواعد مسلحة منفصلة 1.5سم طول * 1.5 سم عرض * 80. سم ارتفاع وعملت السملات من فوق القواعد المسلحة عرض 30.سم وارتفاع 80. سم والاعمدة بقى 4 اعمدة فى نصف البيت 30. سم * 60. سم وباقى الاعمدة 30. سم * 50. سم والسقف بلاطة سمكها 15. سم والكمرات 60. بالبلاطة هذا الذى نفذته ويشترط انى اطلع المبنى على ستة ادوار بخلاف الدور الارضى ..................السؤال المطروح الان هل ابعاد القواعد المسلحة متوافية او كويسة يعنى انى اطلع ستة ادوار بخلاف الدور الارضى واكون فى الامان ولا لا وهل لو طلعت الست ادوار والارضى هل فى خطر ولا لا وهل لو خطر هل ممكن يكون فى علاج لهذا الموضوع يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت حد يرد عليا فى هذا الموضوع ويفهمنى بالنسبة للاساسات صح ولا لا ؟؟؟
> *



على حسب خبرتي في التصميم و التنفيذ و بدون قلق
المشكلة قد تكون في أعمدة الوسط
تحتاج قواعد أكبر


----------



## alielmalt (15 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا اللبشه العاديه بتكون لبشه نظافه او المعنى انها لاتدخل فى الحسابات اذا كان عمقها لايذيد عن 25 سم
اما اذا ذادت فانها تقلل ابعاد الخرسانه المسلحه 
والصوره التاليه هى لقاعده خرسانه مسلحه ذات قاعده عاديه بسمك لا يذيد عن 25 سم 
الحل يدوى وارجو من الله الاستفاده للجميع


----------



## mansournagy (15 فبراير 2012)

لك الشكر الجزيل من اخوك منصور المريسي


----------



## محمد ربيع الشريف (15 فبراير 2012)

شباب الملفات غير موجوده للتحميل ارجوكم ارفقوها مرة ثانية
شاكرا لكم*​*


----------



## هيثم محمد على (15 فبراير 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## هيثم محمد على (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## hady2 (15 فبراير 2012)

alielmalt قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اولا اللبشه العاديه بتكون لبشه نظافه او المعنى انها لاتدخل فى الحسابات اذا كان عمقها لايذيد عن 25 سم
> اما اذا ذادت فانها تقلل ابعاد الخرسانه المسلحه
> والصوره التاليه هى لقاعده خرسانه مسلحه ذات قاعده عاديه بسمك لا يذيد عن 25 سم
> الحل يدوى وارجو من الله الاستفاده للجميع




شكرا للمشاركة الرائعة


----------

